# My Baby Koi Angelfish developing color



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/...elfish/?action=view&current=CIMG3347Large.jpg


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome photo and really really nice baby angel


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute little angels and I just love that lace plant!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. Very cute. Nice shots, too.


----------

